# Arcadia Classica Stretch vs 15 W T8



## Lewis G (29 May 2015)

Hi all,

 I'm planning on setting up a new 60cm tank using medium light, Easycarbo and aquasoil. On my current 60cm, I have an old 15 W T8, which seems like low light to me.

http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/classica-led-stretch-freshwater-500mm-p-16082.html

Has anyone had experience with these fixtures and know how much light they put out compared to my old T8?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## greenmac75 (29 May 2015)

lewis the stretch is low light but fish look good. (neons and galaxy rasbrora)


----------



## ian_m (29 May 2015)

There were some PAR graphs on Arcadia's website and if I remember correctly they were less than T8.

So looking at the two diagrams, Arcadia @ 400mm gives 15PAR and T8 no reflector @ 15" 15-20PAR & T8 with reflector 30-40 PAR.


----------



## JohnC (29 May 2015)

hmm i put a par meter on one of these and if i remember rightly (adjusting a touch for the sensor drop off) the reading was about the same as a T8 bulb if not a touch more. it was a "bringing the meter down to the shop" test but I do have a distinct memory that the comparison to the tmc aquabar i made at the time was Stretch = 1 T8 Aquabar = 1 T5.

in both cases my par meter underestimates LEDs as far as I know.


----------



## Lewis G (29 May 2015)

Thanks for the replies folks.

That's sort of disappointing to see. I was hoping that these lights would be a least medium height. I guess I'll be better off looking at other alternatives such as T5s, as I'm not really willing to spend over £70.

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...5-fish-tank-lights-two-tubes-black-or-silver/

I saw these lights on allpondsolutions and they seem to be quite good. Two tubes is probably more than enough so I'd probably just use one tube, with the other for room to upgrade to high light if I chose to do so.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 May 2015)

Tmc aqua bar are great. Good price and nice colour. I own 2 bars

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## ian_m (29 May 2015)

These are LED lights done properly, more light than a T5 (1.5 times). Job done.

http://www.allpondsolutions.co.uk/a...antis-easy-led-universal-lighting-freshwater/


----------



## Lewis G (29 May 2015)

Ooft Ian those lights look a bit out of budget. Ryan, do you think for a 60x30x30cm aquarium that one would suffice? Bit cheeky that the dimmer comes seperately.

EDIT: These lights look to be for hooded aquariums, which mine won't be.


----------



## Andy D (29 May 2015)

Not just for hooded aquariums but to mount them you will need a MMS rail and some rim mounts. 
Here is one over my 60cm x 30cm x 36cm tank:


----------



## Lewis G (29 May 2015)

That looks like a lot of light. What can you grow with that?


----------



## Andy D (29 May 2015)

Lewis G said:


> That looks like a lot of light. What can you grow with that?



Im maybe not the best person to ask as I almost exclusively grow Anubias. 

Here is a tank by Ian Holdich that is better example - http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/recommendations-for-tmc-signature-tank.31829/#post-336239


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 May 2015)

1 bar is plenty for medium to low tech. I have 2 on my 60cm and yeah it can be dim.

This is the dimmer for a good price at £3.19 you cant go wrong lol http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121122503636?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

last few weeks i change to a bright 72w led. Lots of light


----------



## Andy D (29 May 2015)

legytt said:


> This is the dimmer for a good price at £3.19 you cant go wrong lol http://m.ebay.co.uk/orderDetails?itemId=121122503636&txnId=14631896090



This is not working for me. Seems to be linked to an order rather than the item for sale.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (29 May 2015)

Andy D said:


> This is not working for me. Seems to be linked to an order rather than the item for sale.


how about now 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121122503636?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Andy D (29 May 2015)

legytt said:


> how about now
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121122503636?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Sorted!


----------



## Rahms (30 May 2015)

you can also buy a more old fashioned dimmer: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351287502413?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I got one of these because I knew I'd end up pushing the wrong button and scaring the hell out of my fish on those other ones (flash functions etc- no use).  Rated for a slightly higher current as well- maybe useless? no idea what my light uses, if I'm honest... Assuming P=IV works in the real world, I'm nowhere near!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 May 2015)

They look just like the tmc brand


----------



## Rahms (30 May 2015)

yeah I did a double take the first time I realised.... 4x the price from TMC!


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 May 2015)

Lol it pretty much the same thing inside out.


----------



## sciencefiction (30 May 2015)

I have a 60x30x30 tank in which I changed the T8 for an Arcadia stretch. All I can say is it grows crypts and moss very well  I reckon way better than the T8 I had.  And I like the colour it gives and yes, it's low light but does fine probably because the tank is so shallow. But there are better ones out there giving you more options in case you need it.


----------



## Lewis G (30 May 2015)

I'm stuck now, because


legytt said:


> 1 bar is plenty for medium to low tech. I have 2 on my 60cm and yeah it can be dim.
> 
> This is the dimmer for a good price at £3.19 you cant go wrong lol http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121122503636?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> last few weeks i change to a bright 72w led. Lots of light



Is that tank with the new LEDs or the aquabars?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (30 May 2015)

That picture is with the tmc aqua bar leds


----------



## Craig Marshall (2 Jun 2015)

I purchased a 23w and have not yet managed to get my plants to adopts to it, is it safe to run both sets of LED during the day (i.e. daytime and dimmed LED's)?

It's running on a timer so I dont have any lights on in the evening.


----------



## daizeUK (2 Jun 2015)

sciencefiction said:


> I have a 60x30x30 tank in which I changed the T8 for an Arcadia stretch. All I can say is it grows crypts and moss very well  I reckon way better than the T8 I had.  And I like the colour it gives and yes, it's low light but does fine probably because the tank is so shallow. But there are better ones out there giving you more options in case you need it.



Are there any alternatives to the Arcadia Stretch that spring to mind for a low-tech tank?  I need something quick because the old light unit just failed on my low-tech 45cm tank and I want to get a replacement.  The Arcadia Stretch is the right price and the right type of frame - anything else I should consider before I buy?


----------



## Laurie Dear (3 Jun 2015)

daizeUK said:


> Are there any alternatives to the Arcadia Stretch that spring to mind for a low-tech tank?  I need something quick because the old light unit just failed on my low-tech 45cm tank and I want to get a replacement.  The Arcadia Stretch is the right price and the right type of frame - anything else I should consider before I buy?



Hi daize, 

I've not got read anything about these lights but I too have been looking for an alternative for the arcadia at a low cost. 

I've come across these novatouch led bars (not got them personally) that comes with a dimmer that apparently can fade in or fade out. There is a picture of a tank that is planted, so I assumed they'd be for planted tanks too. 

http://novatouch.co.uk/shop/index.php?route=product/product&path=60_61&product_id=51

Have a look and see what you think. 
Also, o  my 60cm tank, I have these:

http://www.co2art.co.uk/collections/lighting/products/up-pro-led-light-u-series-p-45cm

And you can move the clips along the light to suit your tank preference if you're not quote 45cm etc. 

In my tank I have these lights on 4 hours daily and I dose EI ferts and use easycarbo. I have monte Carlo growing, hygrophila polysperma, staurogyne repens, bacopa monnieri, echinodorus angustifolius and had some java Moss. All of these are doing brilliantly. I have added some eleocharis sp mini, Ludwigia sp. Mini super red, rotala rotundifolia to see how some slightly more demanding species will do, and they so far have not died and are growing at least! 

Hope that helps a bit!  Good luck, let us know what you get in the end and how it goes. 

Cheers. 

Lauriedear


----------



## daizeUK (3 Jun 2015)

Thanks Laurie Dear,
I'm no expert on LED lights but the Novatouch ones look a bit gimmicky to me.  I can't see any rating for the LEDs so I'd have to assume they are cheap 0.1W type bulbs and not intended for plant growth.

That UP Pro LED looks the proper business!     I'd love to see a pic of your tank.  20W of LED light might be a bit too much for me (not using EasyCarbo on this tank) but maybe with a lot of floaters...!  I'll look into it and have a think, tyvm for the link!

Cheers,
Daize


----------



## sciencefiction (3 Jun 2015)

daizeUK said:


> Are there any alternatives to the Arcadia Stretch that spring to mind for a low-tech tank?  I need something quick because the old light unit just failed on my low-tech 45cm tank and I want to get a replacement.  The Arcadia Stretch is the right price and the right type of frame - anything else I should consider before I buy?



I haven't really looked much Daize.  For that same price as Arcadia I doubt it there are many alternatives.  I was once advised elsewhere as a cheap and functional alternative for plants to try these:

Bulb
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/E27-Dimma...Domain_3&var=570695506517&hash=item3f4c1705bb

Gooseneck to attach the bulb
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Gooseneck-Clamp-E26-E27-LED-Lamp-Mount-coral-reef-par/121658535340?_trksid=p2047675.c100011.m1850&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=20140107083358&meid=950c8ce38baa458fbd36617965b0ab8a&pid=100011&rk=1&rkt=1&sd=121330558047


----------



## Laurie Dear (3 Jun 2015)

Hi daize, not a problem, I've not seen the novatouch before and seen no ratings so assumption is probably correct  

I'll take a picture when I'm home later today for you. Probably evening time UK. I've been on holiday for 5 days so I've not actually seen my tank for about a week!

You can buy a dimmer for the LEDs from eBay cheap enough


----------



## JohnC (3 Jun 2015)

re:aquabars - one would be about a single T5+ and wouldn't break the bank.

I was lazy and didn't want to buy the extra mounts so just stuck mine on top of the tank (got a glass lid to keep the old cat out).

2 on this tank (first link in sig)


----------



## Laurie Dear (3 Jun 2015)

Hi daize. Sorry it's a bit late but as requested, here is my tank. 





Like I said, I have mine 100% for 4 hours split into 2+2 hours during the day and I dose EI ferts. 

Hope that helps. I plan on getting th3 smallest size (45cm) for my other tanks I'm not happy with the beamworks I have for that.


----------



## daizeUK (3 Jun 2015)

Lovely healthy plants 
Thanks for posting.  I like the natural colour compared to the Arcadia Stretch.
I thought that plants needed a minimum continuous 4 hr photoperiod though to make efficient use of the light?


----------



## Laurie Dear (3 Jun 2015)

Thank you. I really like these lights and they do not cost much in comparison to others. 

I'm not 100% sure. I only have a break as I've ready algae hate a break and I had some bad algae issues. Maybe in the near future I'll put up 4hours continuous but in the meantime if anyone can shed some light on this then that would be appreciated. I don't mean to hijack BTW.


----------

